# DIY Stop Block



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I got myself in a bind today while cutting some boards to length. I had four to cut but they were longer than the Kreg Precision Trak I use on the miter saw station.

So, I recycled the adjustable extension stop block I had used previously on my table saw cross cut sled.

To make it useable, I added a piece that attaches to the track with a 1/4×20 knob and screwed the extension to it with three screws. I may make something a little more elaborate at a later date but it worked perfectly for me today and it only took a few minutes to figure out a temporary fix. And it is adjustable because it can be slid along the track to extend the stop block feature out to 60 inches.

Using this stop block instead of the Kreg stops, I had to manually measure and set the stop block accordingly but that was no problem.



















Hope you find this helpful.
Mike


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm currently building my miter saw station and have been contemplating a fence for mine. This is a great idea, if you don't mind me stealing it I will put it onto mine after I'm done with it. Great idea to extend the kreg fence for repeats.

Mine so far, not even close to done.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Post some pics when you get it finished.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Will do, and will credit you for the kreg fence extension. Already trying to design a sketchup model for the kreg fence to incorporate your fence ad on. What was your final overall cross cut length 6 foot ish?

Paul


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

60 inches. If the top piece were longer with several holes it could be extended or perhaps make a longer extension. I just used what I had on hand.

Check out my projects. I had used this extension on my crosscut sled. Later I rebuilt my sled so I could use dado blades and added the Kreg track to it also.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Check out my projects for my sled. You might like it.

Paul


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice sled, Paul. It is way too big for my shop. I have very limited work area. Heck I wouldn't even have a place to store it. :-(

The fact my sled is adjustable works great when using the dado blade, which I did yesterday and will be doing again today.


----------

